# Resurrected Old Posts



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2022)

Trivial one & not really a problem but just wondered if somebody had unintentionally changed something, but there seems to be a plethora of old posts (10 years +) being resurrected. It might be that people are just not looking at the dates, but wondered if they were coming up in the side bars or suggested threads when they shouldn't be.

Like I said it isn't really an issue, but if somebody is bored & has a few minutes to spare.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

At the bottom of the screen, on my phone, there's a list of Similar Threads. Maybe that's where people see summat that interests them? 
(I'm not sure if it shows the same on a pc/laptop as I don't usually use CC on one)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Trivial one & not really a problem but just wondered if somebody had unintentionally changed something, but there seems to be a plethora of old posts (10 years +) being resurrected. It might be that people are just not looking at the dates, but wondered if they were coming up in the side bars or suggested threads when they shouldn't be.
> 
> Like I said it isn't really an issue, but if somebody is bored & has a few minutes to spare.



Probably one of those "God moves in mysterious ways" things carried out by a small group of resurrectionist subversives.


----------



## Sharky (4 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Trivial one & not really a problem but just wondered if somebody had unintentionally changed something, but there seems to be a plethora of old posts (10 years +) being resurrected. It might be that people are just not looking at the dates, but wondered if they were coming up in the side bars or suggested threads when they shouldn't be.
> 
> Like I said it isn't really an issue, but if somebody is bored & has a few minutes to spare.



I'll set my diary reminder to give you a reply in 2032.


----------



## Sharky (4 Sep 2022)

Don't feel guilty now
Post in thread 'Old Posts' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/old-posts.100985/post-1829077


----------



## Dayvo (4 Sep 2022)

I think it’s interesting to re-read old, resurrected threads.
It’s fun to see old members, several of whom I’ve met, ‘come back to life’ with comments from yonks ago, mixed in with newer members and their particular experiences.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> At the bottom of the screen, on my phone, there's a list of Similar Threads. Maybe that's where people see summat that interests them?
> (I'm not sure if it shows the same on a pc/laptop as I don't usually use CC on one)



Same on the desktop.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2022)

I thought they had always been there? Wondered if the sort order had been changed as the first one now appears to be the oldest, not sure if that was always the case as I've never noticed.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

I'm surprised at how long posts are kept, I would have thought they'd have been deleted after a set time.


----------



## roley poley (4 Sep 2022)

some good old questions never go away so its nice to see people answer with an up to date solution or response


----------



## ColinJ (4 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised at how long posts are kept, I would have thought they'd have been deleted after a set time.



They are valuable digital assets! 

I quite often do a Google search for information and spot old posts on CycleChat. Many people must find their way to the forum that way. (Worryingly, I have sometimes found long old posts written by me that I no longer remembered!) 

If I ran a big site I would only delete what I _had_ to.


----------



## Sharky (4 Sep 2022)

There are some old posts that contain only a link to an external website, on which the page no longer exists. Worth reminding ourselves when posting a link, to include a summary on the cycle chat page is well.


----------



## Brandane (4 Sep 2022)

I also find the old threads make quite interesting reading.
We can't have it both ways anyway, e.g. telling members who ask about what chain lube they should use, that they should do a search of old threads....


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2022)

Old threads play havoc with searching 'Football' ... I don't want to know about Nobby Stiles and Eusabio


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I thought they had always been there? Wondered if the sort order had been changed as the first one now appears to be the oldest, not sure if that was always the case as I've never noticed.


The feature has been added after the last software update, a few months ago.


dave r said:


> I'm surprised at how long posts are kept, I would have thought they'd have been deleted after a set time.


Deleting old posts? No way!
They are CC's history, aren't they?


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> The feature has been added after the last software update, a few months ago.
> 
> Deleting old posts? No way!
> They are CC's history, aren't they?


Been around longer than the start of this year.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/amusing-similar-thread-suggestions-from-cyclechat.278311/

Three years old the end of this month.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/site-upgrade-friday-27th-sept-8-30am-onwards.253603/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Sep 2022)

@classic33 this latest upgrade!


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2022)

Enough posts get deleted as it is


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 Sep 2022)

Shaun is an outlier as most forum owners tend to lock old threads after a period of dormancy. You can always access them despite the lock as some have informative content just that you have to open a new thread to start a fresh discussion. People do not want to spend time on lengthy outdated content. 

With closure of the NACA (current affairs) regulars needing their daily dose of CC are now reviving old threads. It has been a trend and now close to 80% are revived threads. Not a good sign but that's how the chips fall with this approach.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2022)

Arrowfoot said:


> With closure of the NACA (current affairs)


When did that happen, couldn't the reprobates play nicely?

Bet it went down like a lead balloon


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Phaeton said:


> When did that happen, couldn't the reprobates play nicely?
> 
> Bet it went down like a lead balloon


Not all lead balloons go down.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSkM-QEeUg


----------

